# Problem with green laser - dimming. Help?



## hyperloop (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi guys,

I got this green laser and really like it but i find that its acting up a little, i turn it on and its really bright but after 10 seconds or so, it suddenly dims to a tiny green spot.

I opened it up and saw that there is a tiny screw on the laser module (read somewhere that to 'pot mod' a laser you adjust that screw) but its locked down with some orangey gunk (am at work so will post a picture later).

Any ideas what the problem could be??

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## proud2deviate (Dec 11, 2009)

Could be temperature related. Greens can be finicky. Mine refuse to function in colder temperatures. As the guts of the laser heat up/cool down, they expand or contract. Since DPSS greens depend greatly on proper alignment of the crystals for proper/optimum function, a tiny little bit of movement can make a huge difference.

Oh, BTW, pot mods often lead to dead lasers. Don't do it!

ETA - You might see if DX will do an exchange for you. The laser is defective, IMO.


----------



## bouncer (Dec 18, 2009)

Try holding the emitter end in your hand for a minute to warm it, then try it, if it fires up it is a temp issue also try a new battery it may be too low to power the laser. I have a 2 AAA pointer and it is very temp sensitive and burns batteries rather quickly.


----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Dec 18, 2009)

I have this same laser. Before doing anything else, I highly suggest you check that the switch assembly is screwed together tightly. Mine is prone to occasionally loosening, and it causes flickering and the low output you describe.

If you unscrew the tailcap, the switch is held in place by a threaded aluminum collar that goes down into the body. There is nothing to help you get a grip on this recessed collar, no holes or anything. You just have to do the best you can with friction. I use the rubberized handles of some pliers to push against it while I turn.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SirJMD (Dec 28, 2009)

Been a few days since the topic was active.. none the less, i have a few cheap chinese lasers too, and here's my experience:

Check if the batteries fits perfectly. Mine were a bit loose - adding a bit of tin foil solved the problem.

Some cheap ones have been pumped too much, and doesnt dissipate the power well enough - thereby loosing power.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Dec 28, 2009)

the crystal probably can't handle the wattage it's being pumped with, or heat is making the crystal move out of alignment.


----------



## Mik (Jan 10, 2010)

To just touch on some of the ideas already mentioned.. From my experience, a 30mW green laser should not make very much heat, not to where you'd have an overheating issue in 10 seconds. To me it sounds like your batteries are simply close to dead and are dumping (dropping in voltage, near EOL). If you haven't already, pop in some new, good cells and give it a shot.


----------

